# list of people on forum who secretly work for Uber hq



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Imo: @Actionjax
Probably @TimFromMA and @mike888 @Walkersm as well.

If you read their old posts, it becomes very evident they are Sabotaging us drivers
let's weed out the Uber employees. LIST YOUR SUSPECTS...


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I elect @Juber for the undeniable proof of -- He who smelt it dealt it.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> I elect @Juber for the undeniable proof of -- He who smelt it dealt it.


I actually work for lyft


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I see what you did with that edit up there!!


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Actionjax did post a picture from his cubical. Unless, he staged it, I'm familiar with the area, and it's a bank building. He also states he nets about $14 an hour, not exactly great wages in Toronto.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

uberThere said:


> Actionjax did post a picture from his cubical. Unless, he staged it, I'm familiar with the area, and it's a bank building. He also states he nets about $14 an hour, not exactly great wages in Toronto.


Action Jax is on this forum 8 hours a day. That sounds like a full time job at Uber hq


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Btw, I have nothing personal against him. He was hired to do a job and he is doing it. Quite well I might add. It's just that his interest are not aligned with the rest of us.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Juber said:


> Action Jax is on this forum 8 hours a day. That sounds like a full time job at Uber hq


I think he posts from his cubicle
at work instead of watching Internet porn.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

@Long time Nyc cab driver. I hope you are not too dissapoinyed in me. I just had to create this Thread. I worked several years in assest protection for a large chain store. It's in my DNA to expose double agents


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Juber said:


> Action Jax is on this forum 8 hours a day. That sounds like a full time job at Uber hq


I did notice the times, but a lot of corporate workers seem to spend too much time on the Internet.



Juber said:


> Btw, I have nothing personal against him. He was hired to do a job and he is doing it. Quite well I might add. It's just that his interest are not aligned with the rest of us.


From what he says, he's in management at a bank. I used to work at TD, so I know what they are like. I have no reason to not take him at his word, I think he's a corporate man, and he is more favourable towards Uber management for that reason. He obviously is self-interested, as we all are, other than that I have no clue where his allegiances lie.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Juber said:


> @Long time Nyc cab driver. I hope you are not too dissapoinyed in me. I just had to create this Thread. I worked several years in assest protection for a large chain store. It's in my DNA to expose double agents


Lol


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I think he posts from his cubicle
> at work instead of watching Internet porn.


Porn gets you in trouble...then again, so does Uber. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Juber said:


> Imo: @Actionjax
> Probably @TimFromMA and @mike888 @Walkersm as well.


Your opinion is worthless.



Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Lol


LTNYC has a lot of class. I don't.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I did notice the times, but a lot of corporate workers seem to spend too much time on the Internet.
> 
> From what he says, he's in management at a bank. I used to work at TD, so I know what they are like. I have no reason to not take him at his word, I think he's a corporate man, and he is more favourable towards Uber management for that reason. He obviously is self-interested, as we all are, other than that I have no clue where his allegiances lie.


Well I am a corporate person myself. Doesn't sway me one way or another in regards to Uber management. I formed my opinions driving for them & watching all there shenanigans.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Juber said:


> Action Jax is on this forum 8 hours a day. That sounds like a full time job at Uber hq


He is on my ignore list for a few months already for some reason


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

puber said:


> He is on my ignore list for a few months already for some reason


Well if you forgot the reason might want to un-ignore him, you possibly missed something good!


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Well I am a corporate person myself. Doesn't sway me one way or another in regards to Uber management. I formed my opinions driving for them & watching all there shenanigans.


I'm not implying that all people would be inclined to support Uber because they are corporate people. However, I've worked with enough of them in banks to understand their mentality, and how it can make them sound like shills when they really aren't. Really, I'm rather cynical, but I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt on these forums, as long as the trust doesn't mean money out of my pocket, or something along that lines.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Me, me, me ... I am a spy ... A tool of the great Satan ... Uber, Uber, Uber alles ... Sing with me ...

@Juber so you are a Lyft spy. What do you drive? Put it in your avatar or be ever shunned as a troll


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Screat agent? I am on my way to MI6 at 85 Albert Embankment, London SE1 7TP


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Juber said:


> Imo: @Actionjax
> Probably @TimFromMA and @mike888 @Walkersm as well.
> 
> If you read their old posts, it becomes very evident they are Sabotaging us drivers
> let's weed out the Uber employees. LIST YOUR SUSPECTS...


How could you not include me @chi1cabby in your list? 
I personally supervise @Walkersm's @Actionjax's posts on @uberpeople.net from Uber's HQ.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Juber said:


> Imo: @Actionjax
> Probably @TimFromMA and @mike888 @Walkersm as well.
> 
> If you read their old posts, it becomes very evident they are Sabotaging us drivers
> let's weed out the Uber employees. LIST YOUR SUSPECTS...


If were an Uber employee, your driver's account would already be closed.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I think he posts from his cubicle
> at work instead of watching Internet porn.


Yep...they got us blocked from that stuff around here. Not to mention I have a whole bunch of staff who answer you guys.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I did notice the times, but a lot of corporate workers seem to spend too much time on the Internet.
> 
> From what he says, he's in management at a bank. I used to work at TD, so I know what they are like. I have no reason to not take him at his word, I think he's a corporate man, and he is more favourable towards Uber management for that reason. He obviously is self-interested, as we all are, other than that I have no clue where his allegiances lie.


If you have read any of my posts my allegiance is with the consumer. Period. Most times I want to find a balance between Uber and the Drivers if that can exist and 3rd priority is a increase of service from the Taxi companies here in Toronto.

I know most think that you need to take a side on the matter but I think there is room for everyone to play in the sandbox together if done right.

Staying open to possibilities has opened many doors to this situation we have in Toronto and not being an abrasive prick keeps the lines of communications open on all sides.

You can't make change when people are always on guard around you.

I am a consumer of Uber services and as a consumer it's a great product. As a driver it's an adequate product and could be done much better. As a city official I would say their thinking is Uber is disruptive and playing by their own rules. But can be useful turned in the right direction. And in I was a Taxi company Uber is killing my business and we need to fight them out any way we can. Lets see what we can do to get better so people don't hate us anymore and try and win them back and get rid of Uber

I can wear many hats on the issues. Key is what's best for the City and the residents. I can only fight from my point of view on the subject. But at least I'm fighting for something.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Juber said:


> Imo: @Actionjax
> Probably @TimFromMA and @mike888 @Walkersm as well.
> 
> If you read their old posts, it becomes very evident they are Sabotaging us drivers
> let's weed out the Uber employees. LIST YOUR SUSPECTS...


What ever you do not drink the tea 
Enroll in witness protection program


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> What ever you do not drink the tea
> Enroll in witness protection program


That won't help. The Karma is a ***** and she will come for him one day and get his ass nailed.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, they can KISS MY ENTIRE ASS


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Usually the CSR,s will come right out and confess. As for someone secretly working in a corporate capacity to come on this site?? They would really have to have no life...- - which isnt out of the question.

I think there are a few drivers that are sooo pro Uber..that it may seem like they are gettin a check from uber for coming on this site, but its just probably because they think they are making lots of cash...and resent anything negative about the company that is payin them.
Then there are those that are just so ****in positive about everything(like my G/F)...those people piss me off the most.

Hey, if uber paid a dollar a post..good or bad..._we would all _have a million posts about now..


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Screat agent? I am on my way to MI6 at 85 Albert Embankment, London SE1 7TP


Aren't you Johnny English?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> If you have read any of my posts my allegiance is with the consumer. Period. Most times I want to find a balance between Uber and the Drivers if that can exist and 3rd priority is a increase of service from the Taxi companies
> 
> I know most think that you need to take a side on the matter but I think there is room for everyone to play in the sandbox together if done right.
> 
> Staying open to possibilities has opened many doors to this situation


Spoken like a true politician


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey I just noticed that since NJ.COM and CNN.COM pulled some comments from this site and quoted me (well,quoted jackstraww),I went from a member to a Well-known member... hmmmm...maybe Im the Bond.....James Bond...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Juber said:


> I worked several years in assest protection for a large chain store.


KMart for 90 cents an hour.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> KMart for 90 cents an hour.


Did u come up with that all by yourself little mikey??


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

From corporate asset protection to ride-share driver. Where's the bullshit buzzer.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

mike888 said:


> From corporate asset protection to ride-share driver. Where's the bullshit buzzer.


When the word corporate is involved, bullshit is automatic.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

hey bozos @mike888 @John Anderson. Where did I use the word corporate. Nice try !


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Juber said:


> hey bozos @mike888 @John Anderson. Where did I use the word corporate. Nice try !


What if you quit calling people out and offered substance or facts?


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> What if you quit calling people out and offered substance or facts?


I have. U lie. Show me were I said corporate. check mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Juber said:


> I have. U lie. Show me were I said corporate. check mate


You get off on confrontation don't you.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> You get off on confrontation don't you.


Nope.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Juber said:


> Nope.


Liar.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Oink


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

mooooooooooo


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Wonder how many taxi livery shuttle spies here?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lone wolf here , spy for my own use


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Spying sounds like fun.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

It is


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Juber said:


> Imo: @Actionjax
> Probably @TimFromMA and @mike888 @Walkersm as well.
> 
> If you read their old posts, it becomes very evident they are Sabotaging us drivers
> let's weed out the Uber employees. LIST YOUR SUSPECTS...


*WHERE CAN I SIGN-UP? - I WANT A LICENSE TO SHILL!*
- agent .007/mi


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *WHERE CAN I SIGN-UP? - I WANT A LICENSE TO SHILL!*
> - agent .007/mi


What are you talking about...I seen you at the Uber Christmas party. Isn't that were we were told by Travis to sabotage drivers.

So glad Juber is gone now. What a tool.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Juber said:


> @Long time Nyc cab driver. I hope you are not too dissapoinyed in me. I just had to create this Thread. I worked several years in assest protection for a large chain store. It's in my DNA to expose double agents


How about triple agents?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Is it true that you're a secret agent for UBER Actionjax. Say it ain't AJ, say it ain't so.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> What are you talking about...I seen you at the Uber Christmas party. Isn't that were we were told by Travis to sabotage drivers.
> 
> So glad Juber is gone now. What a tool.


He purchased a bus ticket to canada , he carries : nail clipper , paper clip , rubber bands , band aid , and of course fake mustache


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *WHERE CAN I SIGN-UP? - I WANT A LICENSE TO SHILL!*
> - agent .007/mi


I wanna a license to thrill!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

" and of course fake mustache" Hmmmm... perhaps AJ is secretly defecting to LYFT.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Is it true that you're a secret agent for UBER Actionjax. Say it ain't AJ, say it ain't so.


According to some on here I am. Hope I get a cheque soon. I been working hard at this sabotage thing. I think I'm starting to make headway.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> " and of course fake mustache" Hmmmm... perhaps AJ is secretly defecting to LYFT.


Juber ,


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> " and of course fake mustache" Hmmmm... perhaps AJ is secretly defecting to LYFT.


No Lyft here.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> " and of course fake mustache" Hmmmm... perhaps AJ is secretly defecting to LYFT.


You missed out , if you go to L.A. Watch your seats


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> What are you talking about...I seen you at the Uber Christmas party.


Don't be ridiculous. Uber doesn't have a Christmas party - bah humbug -
that's prime driving time, with demand surging all over the world - get out and drive!


----------



## Lia Bobit (Apr 6, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> What are you talking about...I seen you at the Uber Christmas party. Isn't that were we were told by Travis to sabotage drivers.
> 
> So glad Juber is gone now. What a tool.


What happened to him? Was he deactivated?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uberThere said:


> What happened to him? Was he deactivated?


His Account looks like it no longer exists on this board.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Lone wolf here , spy for my own use


I spy....with MY little eye


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> I elect @Juber for the undeniable proof of -- He who smelt it dealt it.


Hahahahaha


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> His Account looks like it no longer exists on this board.


Probably going under name "teachUhow2lose$"


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Probably going under name "teachUhow2lose$"


Also @mike888 , his account vanished


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud is silent as well


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cycle in, cycle out… The Uber cycle of life


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> scrurbscrud is silent as well


scrurbscrud acct is ok he's just not posting last I heard he's planning something


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Also @mike888 , his account vanished


Do you think they had a fight to the death?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Do you think they had a fight to the death?


Mike posted you been hacked and was eliminated 
On the tread " made 580 driving lyft " or some like that


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it was a cyber hit


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I think it was a cyber hit


So his account was hacked? That was weird.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

uberThere said:


> So his account was hacked? That was weird.


I think , his account has no history now he's gone


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I have headed Uber's counter-revolutionary task force for several months now, and I am mainly involved with grooming potential agents provocateur to co-opt, disrupt, and diffuse labor action. It pays good but the coffee machine sucks.

I find the work easier when I imagine UberX as a banana republic and the drivers as dumb but potentially militant neocolonial serfs. I'm on Dick Cheney's personal mailing list, and I'd gladly sell your organs to fund an invasion of Venezuela's undersea sex commune. _I am Uber._


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I have headed Uber's counter-revolutionary task force for several months now, and I am mainly involved with grooming potential agents provocateur to co-opt, disrupt, and diffuse labor action. It pays good but the coffee machine sucks.
> 
> I find the work easier when I imagine UberX as a banana republic and the drivers as dumb but potentially militant neocolonial serfs. I'm on Dick Cheney's personal mailing list, and I'd gladly sell your organs to fund an invasion of Venezuela's undersea sex commune. _I am Uber._


I don't get it. Thats an effing funny post and no likes? Tough audience!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


>


You're flying below his radar


----------



## donachoma (Mar 10, 2016)

Juber said:


> Btw, I have nothing personal against him. He was hired to do a job and he is doing it. Quite well I might add. It's just that his interest are not aligned with the rest of us.


Action jax should not be on this site claiming he is a driver.Total lies


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

We have a grave digger..


----------



## donachoma (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you for the info.Don.


----------



## donachoma (Mar 10, 2016)

Actionjax said:


> His Account looks like it no longer exists on this board.


Whats with the funny hat?


----------



## donachoma (Mar 10, 2016)

UberPool does not work for the drivers but for Uber.I have been threatened by deactivation not accepting enough pool rides.I only had four pool rides out of 650 rides in the time I have worked for them.Are they ****ed in their thinking.My over all average is 4.78 and my acceptance rating is 95 percent.Go figure.It is time for drivers to stand up for their rights and not put up with this rider is right and driver gets put down.If Uber had no drivers they would not exist.Its time for all drivers to show how much they hate how Uber treats them.


----------



## donachoma (Mar 10, 2016)

Action jax is a troll.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

That Glados guy is most definitely Uber corporate.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

It doesn't matter if they have anybody working on this forum because we can make fake Facebook accounts and put your concerns where a lot more people out there will see it


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys are hilarious. You don't need to have an account or participate on this board to be from Uber. I can tell you there are plenty of Uber employees who come here and just read what you say. And they take notes of things.

Lets face it...you want to post your thoughts on a public board, be prepared for the consequences of those actions.

How many Uber policy changes have happened based on what was said or *****ed about on this board.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You guys are hilarious. You don't need to have an account or participate on this board to be from Uber. I can tell you there are plenty of Uber employees who come here and just read what you say. And they take notes of things.
> 
> Lets face it...you want to post your thoughts on a public board, be prepared for the consequences of those actions.
> 
> How many Uber policy changes have happened based on what was said or *****ed about on this board.


I hit the "like" button 12 times but it only worked once...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You guys are hilarious. You don't need to have an account or participate on this board to be from Uber. I can tell you there are plenty of Uber employees who come here and just read what you say. And they take notes of things.
> 
> Lets face it...you want to post your thoughts on a public board, be prepared for the consequences of those actions.
> 
> How many Uber policy changes have happened based on what was said or *****ed about on this board.


I'll bite. How many ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I work for the Anti Uber Headquarters, located 1 mile below Secret Rothschild Headquarters.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You guys are hilarious. You don't need to have an account or participate on this board to be from Uber. *I can tell you there are plenty of Uber employees who come here and just read what you say. And they take notes of things.*
> 
> *Lets face it...you want to post your thoughts on a public board, be prepared for the consequences of those actions.*
> 
> How many Uber policy changes have happened based on what was said or *****ed about on this board.


Bold #1 How can you say for certain "plenty"....There are a lot of valid complaints on this board. So they (Uber Employees, HQ) might not even be reading this board.

Bold #2 Would not recommend doing it on Facebook.


----------

